
Searching and Replacing Jobs' Flash Statement - jamesbritt
http://hooptyrides.blogspot.com/2010/04/searching-and-replacing-jobs-flash.html#
======
mcav
You would have had me if you didn't do this:

> _Replace Flash with closed, as a catchall for Apple's myriad of closed
> technology_

That turns an otherwise well-put argument into an unfair comparison. Swap
"Adobe Flash" with "Apple iPhone" and your point works, with less bias.

~~~
CrazedGeek
Plus, it fixes a few of the odd tautologies in there.

